# Trouble Shooting - Geekvape Zeus single coil



## Ang (2/3/19)

Good Evening Everyone

I was hoping for some help with troubleshooting.

I am currently vaping with a Geek Vape Zeus single coil, and for the past week I have been struggling with cotton burning out in 12 hours. Cotton normally lasts me around 6 days. I guessed it was time to replace the coil, so I went along to my favourite Vape King and we replaced the coil (it was 3 months old so it was time). This was 6 pm last night, by 9 am this morning my cotton was burnt and the coil full of black gunk. Went back to Vape King, and we think it could be my mod that is not working properly so I purchased a new mod. While there we re-wicked.

While things are slightly better I am still getting the burnt taste. I’ve checked and the coil has some black gunk and the cotton is already going darker.

So my thoughts now are that I need a new tank set up, or it can be the liquid I am using. I purchased a 70/30 fizz apple made by prime, it is the first time I am using this liquid however I normally try a different liquid every week to avoid getting vape mouth, and I have never had this with another liquid before. 

The only other thing it could be is the batteries, however, I have two sets of batteries and the burnt is coming out with both sets.

This brings me to my questions. What do you think it could be? AND, if you think I need to get a new tank set up what can you recommend that is a single coil?

Thank you in advance xxx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/3/19)

Ang said:


> Good Evening Everyone
> 
> I was hoping for some help with troubleshooting.
> 
> ...


It may be the specific juice, what cotton you are using, resistance of coil, or the wattage you vape at.

I vape the Fizzapple iced but at a low wattage, so no cotton problems but I have also had a burnt taste using a specific mod, and play with wattage too much. More info may help to solve your problem. I had a Zeus and it was a great tank, only reason I sold was because I changed to MTL RTA’s.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ang (2/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> It may be the specific juice, what cotton you are using, resistance of coil, or the wattage you vape at.
> 
> I vape the Fizzapple iced but at a low wattage, so no cotton problems but I have also had a burnt taste using a specific mod, and play with wattage too much. More info may help to solve your problem. I had a Zeus and it was a great tank, only reason I sold was because I changed to MTL RTA’s.



Good Evening. Thanks for the reply, I am using the cotton bacon premium (the one in the black bag) as well as the Vape King Lace Wicks. I not sure about the resistance of the coil it is the normal coil company one - the back of the tin says fused clapton, 3mm, single 0.44 - 1.48 (so maybe that is the resistance), and my standard favourite wattage to vape on is 22. I am hoping it isnt the liquid as this Fizzapple is actually such a refreshing different taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (3/3/19)

Ang said:


> Good Evening. Thanks for the reply, I am using the cotton bacon premium (the one in the black bag) as well as the Vape King Lace Wicks. I not sure about the resistance of the coil it is the normal coil company one - the back of the tin says fused clapton, 3mm, single 0.44 - 1.48 (so maybe that is the resistance), and my standard favourite wattage to vape on is 22. I am hoping it isnt the liquid as this Fizzapple is actually such a refreshing different taste.


Wattage and coil seem to be fine, cotton seems to be fine, juice? @vicTor , any ideas from your side. Imho it may be the juice, you may have to try something else to see if the same problem occurs, only foolproof way of knowing. If you have the same problem with something else then I’m stumped.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ang (3/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Wattage and coil seem to be fine, cotton seems to be fine, juice? @vicTor , any ideas from your side. Imho it may be the juice, you may have to try something else to see if the same problem occurs, only foolproof way of knowing. If you have the same problem with something else then I’m stumped.


Thanks for the reply, I will go buy one of my old regular flavours tomorrow morning and test to see if I get burnt taste! I will let you know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (3/3/19)

Ang said:


> Thanks for the reply, I will go buy one of my old regular flavours tomorrow morning and test to see if I get burnt taste! I will let you know how it goes.



hi, and thanks for the mention @Room Fogger 

but reading about your problem it really (to me) points to the juice as the culprit.

but you can never be sure, so you're on the right track to test with a different juice and see

let us know

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (3/3/19)

Sounds to me like your Zeus RTA is causing the problem. Everything used to work fine and now you get burnt wicks with the problem continuing after replacing the coil, wick and even the Mod.

Check your RTA by completely disassembly it, remove the 510 pin so that you can take out the positive terminal block and the peak insulator. Check all pieces for wear and signs of burning or melting of the peak insulators.

If you find anything that looks suspect or damaged then your RTA is causing a short or hot spot in your coil which is likely the reason for the burnt cotton.

Post some pics here if you are not sure what your are looking at.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ang (3/3/19)

Good Morning

So I took the tank apart, gave it a good clean. Put a new coil and wick in, purchased a brand new juice and no problems. Looks like I did not need the new mod after all ... oh well, I do like the new mod so it is at least not money gone to waste. I might as well buy a new tank as well then I have double set up.

Thank you everyone for the assistance!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

